# Hayner Whiskey



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 16, 2012)

i dug this a little while back. i have very little if any knowledge of 
 whiskeys.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 16, 2012)

other than the fact i used to drink a hell of a lot of it...

 it's embossed  HAYNER DISTILLING CO
                        ST. LOUIS  Mo
                         DAYTON OHIO
                        ST PAUL MINN
                         DISTILLERS


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 16, 2012)

on the bottom it's embossed 

 DESIGN PATENTED 
 NOV 30th 1897


 it's kinda neat with the mug base and the fluted shoulders.
 any idea on value??

 thanx !!

 jim


----------



## botlguy (Apr 16, 2012)

Those are quite common and not particularly valueable in most cases. There is also a colorless / clear version embossed the same way. Colorless = approx. $10.00, amber = approx. $20.00 in my area. Still, it's a nice bottle to dig, no doubt, and well worth keeping.


----------



## LC (Apr 16, 2012)

First amber Hayner I have seen from Dayton embossed in that fashion that is amber . Common yes , but nice to me in amber .


----------



## madman (Apr 16, 2012)

YEP NEVER SEEN THE AMBER NICE!


----------



## LC (Apr 16, 2012)

The clear Hayner from Dayton is embossed differently from this , very little embossing . I think I have seen the amber Dayton with the lesser embossing , but not one embossed as this one is .


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 16, 2012)

interesting. figures i would dig the common one...

 pretty nice example. if i'm only getting 20 bucks out of it, i'll probably keep it....

 thanx,

 jimbo


----------



## epackage (Apr 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  buzzkutt033
> 
> interesting. figures i would dig the common one...
> 
> ...


  Nice looking bottle for sure and I'd keep it too Jim...


----------



## madman (Apr 16, 2012)

THE HAYNER BOTTLES IVE DUG READ TROY OHIO


----------

